# Glenmore Sands Photos



## stonebroke (Aug 30, 2011)

Found these online...when I discovered Glenmore Sands has a Twitter Page.

http://usera.imagecave.com/Glenmoresands/

the pictures came up as empty boxes but click on the box the images still came up.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't own at Glenmore, but it's neat that you posted these!  Not often do we get a glimpse inside the units.


----------



## dundey (Sep 2, 2011)

I do own here and really appreciate you putting these up.  Have never seen them before - thanks!


----------



## stonebroke (Sep 2, 2011)

*updated email*

I also own here.  I discovered quite by accident Glenmore Sands on Twitter and began following them and that is how I found the pictures.  I also wrote for and got an updated email address which is: glensand@telkomsa.net:whoopie:


----------

